# Another Transport: MI to PA (RESOLVED)



## Haley (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi all

Im mostly putting this here for my own reference, but Im trying to help Christine with Critter Cafe Rescue in Muskegon, MI get a bun to her new home in Mt. Bethel, PA.

I ran a similar transport from MI to Lancaster, PA (and eventually CT) last February. The bun's name was Bronwyn. Im hoping to use the same legs (and hopefully the same people?) to get this bun to her forever home.

If anyone in MI-OH-PA is willing to help please let me know!

Possible route (this route is longer than taking I80 by 1.5 hours but it seems like there are more bunny people willing to help in these areas:

*Fruitport, MI to Grand Blanc, MI (2 hrs20 mins): Filled by Christine/Deb*

*OVERNIGHT WITH HALEY....Leaving either 6/12 or 6/19*

*Grand Blanc, MI to Ann Arbor, MI (1 hr): Filled by Haley (& Denise?)*

*Ann Arbor, MI to Sandusky, OH (2 hrs): Filled by Greg

Sandusky, OH to Akron, OH (1 hr 10 mins): Filled by Chris-Kewl*

*POSSIBLE OVERNIGHT HERE (with Chris)?

Akron, OH to Canfield, OH (1 hr 20 mins):NEEDED
*
*Canfield, OH- Pittsburgh, PA (1 hr20 mins)- Filled by Lisa? (if 6/20 only PM)*

*OR OVERNIGHT HERE (with Theresa)?

Pittsburgh, PA to Bedford, PA (2 hrs 5 mins)-Filled by Theresa? (6/20 ONLY)

Bedford, PA to Harrisburg, PA (2 hrs)- Filled by Alohi

Harrisburg, PA to Mt. Bethel, PA (2 hrs)- Filled by Karen (adopter)*


----------



## Haley (Jun 1, 2010)

The total transport is about 15 hours. I will need the bun to stay overnight somewhere. 

If I can get someone (Deb or Denise?) to get her to me from Christine, I can alter the transport. She can stay with me and then I can take her down to Ann Arbor to meet Greg. Then she would have to have an overnight somewhere between Cleveland and Pittsburg.


----------



## Haley (Jun 2, 2010)

Need some help in Cleveland deperately...Anyone???


----------



## Haley (Jun 2, 2010)

Also maybe a leg in Pittsburgh..my two ladies arent available on the same weekend


----------



## christinelea1 (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so very excited for PaisleyPissAnt and I so much need the space here!!!
Oh all my THANKS TO HALEY!!!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 2, 2010)

It's so sad seeing no replies to this, it used to generate all sorts of responses. 

I've put a notice up on the sideboard, hopefully people will see it.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 2, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> It's so sad seeing no replies to this, it used to generate all sorts of responses.
> 
> I've put a notice up on the sideboard, hopefully people will see it.



I'd be all over transporting if it were closer to Florida. I log thousands (no joke) of miles transporting every year.

I hope there are some volunteers. I've done as much as 600 miles round-trip in one day. These legs are a piece of cake. Please helpsave a bunny!!!!


----------



## Haley (Jun 4, 2010)

I know..no responses lately..very sad  None on Bunspace or LL or pretty much anywhere. Im hoping rescues in OH and PA can mass email their volunteers and find me some help.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 5, 2010)

Wish I could help


----------



## Spot (Jun 5, 2010)

I live in southern Ohio and I would help if I wasn't so busy with work and everthing


----------



## jam224 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gosh, Haley, I'd help out if you were going to be in my neck of the woods! Even so, I can't help with transport this weekend (we're going to Ann Arbor for a wedding!). I'll keep my eye on this thread though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 17, 2010)

ray:


----------



## golfdiva (Jun 17, 2010)

It's all set up and at the 11th hour, Hershey is throwing a monkeywrench into the works! 

The vet wants to see him asap and the only opening is at 4:30! I still intend to pick up Paisley, but he will have to wait an extra hour. I don't think that will throw anyone off too much! I just hope Hershey isn't too seriously ill!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2010)

Uh oh! I hope everything works out, golfdiva! I wish I could help in a transport, but I don't see there ever being one in Alaska


----------



## golfdiva (Jun 20, 2010)

Just for some closure:


Hershey is on antibiotics for URI. Paisley made it to her forever home safe and sound!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the update - glad it all worked out and Paisley is where she should be.

Hope Hershey makes a speedy recovery!

Jan


----------

